

Google's Energy Efficient Data Centers - sparknlaunch
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2012/06/energy-efficiency-in-cloud.html

======
ak217
I work in an industry that heavily relies on HPC. For any applications that
require less than infiniband-grade interconnect, the energy efficiency of EC2
or other cloud solutions will massively outstrip that of even the most
efficient hosted datacenters, with little or no performance impact.

It's a really strong argument with customers who are conscious about their
energy usage.

